# How fast is a 7 mbps Connection?



## BurningSkyline

My ISP is Qwest, And I'm using their 7mbps package. And to be honest, It doesn't seem that fast. I mean, I Have to wait to watch youtube videos, and A 20 Minute 2000k (HD) stream takes quite a while to buffer. I mean, Is this normal for having a 7 mbps package? 

I went to speedtest net and took the test 5 times. Here are the averages:

Download: 1.26
Upload: 0.59
Ping: 156


----------



## linkin

That's really bad, ring up and complain. 7mbps is 7168kbps, which equals 896KB/s (amlost one megabyte a second.)

1024kbps = 128KB/s (bits and bytes, theres a difference)


----------



## voyagerfan99

Go to http://www.speedtest.net and run a speed test. See if you're actually getting a 7Mbps download.


----------



## BurningSkyline

voyagerfan99 said:


> Go to http://www.speedtest.net and run a speed test. See if you're actually getting a 7Mbps download.


I did! jesus christ care to read the post and not advertise?


----------



## BurningSkyline

linkin said:


> That's really bad, ring up and complain. 7mbps is 7168kbps, which equals 896KB/s (amlost one megabyte a second.)
> 
> 1024kbps = 128KB/s (bits and bytes, theres a difference)



What I don't understand, is that When I'm downloading a song, or something it averages at 156kbps...  and I can upload at about 80... I wonder why speed test isn't getting those numbers.


----------



## Matthew1990

Depends on the source you are downloading from. Some servers are slower than others, try a download from a FTP and see if it maxes out ur connection.


----------



## Blurredman

Until recently I used 2mbs, It was good I thought. 


But obviously, if your company are selling you a rated speed of which you are not recieving (try speedtest.net) then you'd need to telephone them.


----------



## voyagerfan99

BurningSkyline said:


> I did! jesus christ care to read the post and not advertise?



I'm sorry if I skipped the bottom part of the post. And don't say I'm advertising cause I'm not. I was only trying to help.

N00b.


----------



## CrisCros

*Slow!!!!!!!!!*



BurningSkyline said:


> My ISP is Qwest, And I'm using their 7mbps package. And to be honest, It doesn't seem that fast. I mean, I Have to wait to watch youtube videos, and A 20 Minute 2000k (HD) stream takes quite a while to buffer. I mean, Is this normal for having a 7 mbps package?
> 
> I went to speedtest net and took the test 5 times. Here are the averages:
> 
> Download: 1.26
> Upload: 0.59
> Ping: 156



Well Mine 54.0Mbps so urs is pretty slow


----------



## Drenlin

CrisCros said:


> Well Mine 54.0Mbps so urs is pretty slow



Pretty sure you're looking at your connection to your router. I'm guessing you're using Wireless G?

Go to speedtest.net and see what it is...


----------



## bomberboysk

Call qwest and tell them you are not getting anywhere close to your rated speed, you are getting less than 25% of what they are selling you for rated speed. 150KB/s(Kilobytes) equates to about 1.2Mb/s(Megabits/second) which is about what speedtest is showing.


----------



## ANNR

CrisCros said:


> Well Mine 54.0Mbps so urs is pretty slow



i would like to see your speed test result


----------

